
Show HN: List of Heisenbug - letientai299
https://github.com/letientai299/heisenbugs
======
letientai299
OP here. This is inspired by the webpack Monday bugs[0], which is somewhat
similar to other classic bugs that I found interesting. Hope that this list
will help others when looking for similar stores.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20390724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20390724)

